# 5th Anniversary Aquariofilia.Net - 20th and 21st September - Lisbon Oceanarium



## joaocb

Dear board members,

There isn't a folder for non US or UK, so I think that this is the place... if not, please forgive me the mistake.

http://www.aquariofilia.net is currently one of the world's biggest online aquarium boards in Portuguese language. Although it's a fully amateur structure, the board has been growing a lot year after year, and currently we’re more than 24.300 members.

Every year, we organize a two-day birthday celebration event, where we invite key speakers from the aquaria world, to share with our members and aquarium fans their experience and knowledge in this fascinating subject. In the previous years we already had the pleasure to welcome in our events names like Takashi Amano and Alf Jacob Nielsen (http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=4), and Oliver Knott (http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=5) more recently, and also several Portuguese native speakers.

This year, we will have the opportunity of celebrating our 5th anniversary in the http://www.oceanario.pt/indexFlashInicial.asp Lisbon Oceanarium, on the 20th and 21th of September 2008, and we will have the presence of Tom Barr, Ronald Nielson, Svein Fossaa, Dirk Petersen and João Cotter. Besides the usual speeches, we have organized visits to the Oceanarium backstage, the Oceanarium public visit and also the Sea Monster Exhibition.

There is also going to be a simultaneous 4 planted tank setup by portuguese masters in this art.

Knowing of the contribution and relevance of your board to the advance of the aquarium hobby and industry, we have come to share this event agenda with all of you.

Event Agenda
=> Saturday – 20th September 
Morning
08h45m - Check-in
09h00m - Oceanarium Backstage visit, Oceanarium visit and Sea Monsters Exhibition visit
Afternoon
14h00m - * Ronald Nielsen - Lake Tanganyikan Cichlids
14h50m - * Ronald Nielsen - Madagascar and Cichlid Conservation
15h45m - Break
16h00m - * Tom Barr - Planted Aquariums: Techniques, Hints and Magic
18h30m - 3 Aquariums, 3 Teams, 3 Works of Art...
21h00m - Group Dinner

=> Sunday – 21st September
Morning
08h45m - Check-in
09h00m - Oceanarium Backstage visit, Oceanarium visit and Sea Monsters Exhibition visit
Afternoon
14h00m - João Cotter – Introduction to Salt Water Aquarium Workshop
15h00m - * Svein A. Fosså - The Ethical challenges and responsibilities for aquarium keepers in the 21st century
16h00m - Break
16h15m - * Svein A. Fosså – Questions & Answers
16h45m - * Dirk Petersen - The SECORE Project
18h00m - News about the Aquariofilia.Net Forum
19h00m - End
If you're interested in getting more informations, or even to attend this event in Portugal, who know, you can find all the info on the link http://www.aquariofilia.net/aniversario. You can also contact us by [email protected].

This event is being held with the great support of TMC Iberia, Aquamagia, Aquaplante, Blau, Horizonte Aquático, Mil Aquários, Naturline, PrimeFish, SeaHorseShop, Tropica, bioaquaria magazine, and Atelier Lógico.

Thank you so much for your time and for allowing this info to be shared with great online community! And if you happen to be in Portugal on these dates, please come and visit us 

Kind Regards from Portugal,
João Branquinho


----------



## joaocb

Hello my friends! 

We managed to put our event online in our forum!! We're live right now









All registered members can see the event in this link http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=105526&st=0# 

Thanks and regards, gotta run back to the event








João


----------

